# He's back! .......for Toronto...almost



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)

> ORONTO -- Jay Williams thinks he's ready to return to the NBA after sitting out three years while recovering from a motorcycle crash.
> 
> Williams, the former No. 2 NBA draft pick, is in Toronto working out for the Raptors, and likes what he sees in the young team and new general manager Bryan Colangelo.
> 
> ...


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2466984


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

*Re: He's back! .......for Toronto...*

Well, if I recall his comments from last summer he doesn't want to be a backup PG, and he DEFINITELY doesn't want to play 3rd string PG. So Toronto is the right team for him. After Mike James walks, they might officially be the most point guard starved team in the entire league. Best of luck to Jay, wish it could've been in a Bulls uni.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: He's back! .......for Toronto...*

Why does Jay only do individual workouts? Why won't/can't he play in a game with real competitors?

I remain sceptical but still hope it works out for him.


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

*Re: He's back! .......for Toronto...*

I hope it works out for him too, but every off-season there are a bunch of stories about second rate franchises bringing in Williams for workouts. Nothing ever seems to come of it...


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: He's back! .......for Toronto...*

Best wishes.

Not pre-ordering jersey.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

*Re: He's back! .......for Toronto...*

I'm happy he's healthy..

But he put our franchise in a f'ed up position.....

No love for Jay over here..


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Re: He's back! .......for Toronto...*

Good luck Jay! I wish you the best.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: He's back! .......for Toronto...*



> "The thing I like about Toronto is the winning atmosphere," said Williams. "Guys want to win, guys want to be great players, and you can't say that about every franchise. They're definitely on the right path there to getting better.


I didn't know that Jay Williams hadn't been wearing a helmet at the time of his crash.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: He's back! .......for Toronto...*



The ROY said:


> I'm happy he's healthy..
> 
> But he put our franchise in a f'ed up position.....
> 
> No love for Jay over here..


I agree man. He set us back big time. Although I think Kirk is/would the better pro (even if JWill would have never gotten hurt), but he ticked me off. This is coming from a Duke Fan, and a bigger Bulls fan. 

The way I see it, we got nothing out of the draft picks from 2000 (Fizer, JC, Khalid, Jake, Guyton), got something out of the Twin Towers (whom both suck a$$ in my book), and definitely nothing out of Jay. We couldn't even trade him for a lousy 2nd rounder. I know we cannot blame anyone but Krause for those drafts, but at least if Jay didn't get hurt, he and our team would be better off.

*Edit: My bad guys. My bad. How could I forgot Bagaric in 2000*


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

*Re: He's back! .......for Toronto...*

That's a misleading thread title, Cima. I don't see anything about him signing a contract. He's been working out with other teams before. I'm waiting for someone to offer him a deal.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

*Re: He's back! .......for Toronto...*



theanimal23 said:


> I agree man. He set us back big time. Although I think Kirk is/would the better pro (even if JWill would have never gotten hurt), but he ticked me off. This is coming from a Duke Fan, and a bigger Bulls fan.
> 
> The way I see it, we got nothing out of the draft picks from 2000 (Fizer, JC, Khalid, Jake, Guyton), got something out of the Twin Towers (whom both suck a$$ in my book), and definitely nothing out of Jay. We couldn't even trade him for a lousy 2nd rounder. I know we cannot blame anyone but Krause for those drafts, but at least if Jay didn't get hurt, he and our team would be better off.


I agree with every SINGLE word in this post.

ESPECIALLY about the towers being hot GARBAGE!

After looking at the names you've posted, it's hard to believe this same GM drafted one of the greatest teams of all time LOL, at one point in TIME.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: He's back! .......for Toronto...*

That could be a nice catch for Toronto.


----------



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)

*Re: He's back! .......for Toronto...*



Darius Miles Davis said:


> That's a misleading thread title, Cima. I don't see anything about him signing a contract. He's been working out with other teams before. I'm waiting for someone to offer him a deal.


Meh, it was meant to draw people in and it worked. Besides, Toronto has no PGs, so he will most likely be signed by them.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: He's back! .......for Toronto...*

Heh, just saw your sig.

Three years and counting.

Go on Jay, make me want you more than Duhon. Bet you can't.


----------



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)

*Re: He's back! .......for Toronto...*



ShamBulls said:


> Heh, just saw your sig.
> 
> Three years and counting.
> 
> Go on Jay, make me want you more than Duhon. Bet you can't.


If Jay still has 3/4 of his quickness, I would take him over Duhon in a heartbeat.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: He's back! .......for Toronto...*

Well, despite working out for about 10 teams in 12 months, he didn't get signed. So sign me up as a sceptic.


----------



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)

*Re: He's back! .......for Toronto...*



ShamBulls said:


> Well, despite working out for about 10 teams in 12 months, he didn't get signed. So sign me up as a sceptic.


10 teams? I remember hearing him workout for Miami I think? And he said he wasn't ready then. He feels he's ready now, so we'll see.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

*Re: He's back! .......for Toronto...*



The ROY said:


> I'm happy he's healthy..
> 
> *But he put our franchise in a f'ed up position.....*
> 
> ...


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

*Re: He's back! .......for Toronto...*

http://www.draftexpress.com/viewarticle.php?a=1321

The draftcity guys really think Jay is ready to catch on with an NBA team this year.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: He's back! .......for Toronto...*

He worked out for us last year too but nothing came of it because he wasn't ready. IDK how much further along he is this year as compared to last.


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

*Re: He's back! .......for Toronto...*



> Best of luck to Jay, wish it could've been in a Bulls uni.


Seconded.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: He's back! .......for Toronto...*



> Williams is still a physical marvel as his body looks to be hewn out of stone. He uses his strength and physical presence on both sides of the ball and was extremely vocal as well.
> 
> Jay was perhaps the best overall shooter of the 3 players working out.
> --
> ...


Sounds like Ben Gordon with PG skills? :yes:


----------



## BULLS23 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: He's back! .......for Toronto...*

I hope Jay does well . . . But man, he could've been OUR stud and not someone else's. He's a pretty good fit for TO though, even though I think they would really like to to trade down to 4 and get Jarret Jack to boot.

I hope Jay catches on somewhere.


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

*Re: He's back! .......for Toronto...*

I honestly don't want to see another JWill thread until he actually makes a team. I was a big fan of the guy but it seems like every season we have the "JWill set to return" story and then noone ever keeps him.


----------



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)

*Re: He's back! .......for Toronto...*



ace20004u said:


> I honestly don't want to see another JWill thread until he actually makes a team. I was a big fan of the guy but it seems like every season we have the "JWill set to return" story and then noone ever keeps him.


It's different now though, he feels he is ready to go. Before he was just seeing where he was, but he knew he wasn't at 100%. Now, it sounds like he is at 100% or as close as he can get to it.


----------



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)

*Re: He's back! .......for Toronto...*



> In the 3 on 3 was when we really started getting feelings of déjà vu. Williams got his team off to a very quick start by absolutely dominating through his passing; showing outstanding court vision both on the drive and dish as well as from static positions. Bounce passes, lobs, or two-handed bullet passes threading the needle between multiple defenders for an easy basket; everything was made so simple for his teammates. He hasn’t lost anything in the ways of his point guard skills from his time at Duke, and to a certain extent appears to have greatly improved, and he did it all gracefully and effortlessly with no hesitation whatsoever. Readjusting himself to the speed of the NBA will be one of the first things he will need to do, but from what he showed us here, he is clearly on the right track.
> 
> Being so strong in his lower body with an extremely low center of gravity, he changes gears quickly and powerfully and gets to where he needs to on the floor with the greatest of ease. *His first step and overall quickness looked absolutely fine, and this might have been the best sign to come out of this workout as far as his recovery process goes.*
> 
> ...


Sounds good for a backup role right now, and maybe a starting role as his recovery process continues.


----------



## Bulls4Life (Nov 13, 2002)

I know how most people on this board feel but, once again, I feel that if JWill is EVER able to play at an NBA level again, it should be for the Chicago Bull, PERIOD. I feel he owes it to the franchise and the city. If he blows up in some other city I will be mad as HECK!

Not necessarily at him or at Pax or at anyone.....




I'll just be mad!



:upset: :soapbox: :boxing: :naughty: :curse:


----------



## Bulls4Life (Nov 13, 2002)

Bulls4Life said:


> I'll just be mad!



And at 80% of what he was I would still take him over Duhon, Pargo & Pike so I don't know why Pax won't even work the guy out!!!!!!!!!

:banghead:


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

Bulls4Life said:


> And at 80% of what he was I would still take him over Duhon, Pargo & Pike so I don't know why Pax won't even work the guy out!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :banghead:



Probably because his career is over and he should be happy he can walk much less ball professionally.


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

> so I don't know why Pax won't even work the guy out!!!!!!!!!


Three simple words: Hinrich and Duhon.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

dookie kneivel has always been really good at keeping his name out there, i will say that. 

i will believe it when i see it. 

pax doesn't owe him anything.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

considering that we ought to have a couple roster spots open, I don't see what we have to lose by taking another look at him this summer...

but as miz and others have said, I'll believe it when I see it. This isn't the first time word has spread that he's on the way back.


----------



## Bulls4Life (Nov 13, 2002)

mizenkay said:


> dookie kneivel has always been really good at keeping his name out there, i will say that.
> 
> i will believe it when i see it.
> 
> pax doesn't owe him anything.


Right!!


He owes Pax!!!!!



Bulls4Life said:


> I feel that if JWill is EVER able to play at an NBA level again, it should be for the Chicago Bull, PERIOD. I feel he*(he, meaning JWill)* owes it to the franchise and the city.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

ViciousFlogging said:


> considering that we ought to have a couple roster spots open, I don't see what we have to lose by taking another look at him this summer...
> 
> but as miz and others have said, I'll believe it when I see it. This isn't the first time word has spread that he's on the way back.


Well, it's not just Pax and the Bulls, it's also Jay's decision where he ends up if and when he's ready. And I'm fairly certain I heard some comments last year about how Jay did not want to be anyone's backup. When he comes back, he wants to play a significant role. Like I said, Jay has chosen the right team. They need a point guard badly.

And no, I won't be crying if he blows up somewhere. We have 2 very good point guards in Hinrich and Duhon, and another very good guard in Ben Gordon. We're set at the "small guards" for a long time. We're better off using our dollars on someone else.


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

yodurk said:


> Well, it's not just Pax and the Bulls, it's also Jay's decision where he ends up if and when he's ready. And I'm fairly certain I heard some comments last year about how Jay did not want to be anyone's backup. When he comes back, he wants to play a significant role. Like I said, Jay has chosen the right team. They need a point guard badly.
> 
> And no, I won't be crying if he blows up somewhere. We have 2 very good point guards in Hinrich and Duhon, and another very good guard in Ben Gordon. We're set at the "small guards" for a long time. We're better off using our dollars on someone else.


Honestly, I hope he does well, but it's not like he was lighting the world on fire when he was a Bull. Gordon and Hinrich both looked substantially better as rookies. Williams always struck me as a little pampered and whiney too. I guess we'll see.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

jbulls said:


> Honestly, I hope he does well, but it's not like he was lighting the world on fire when he was a Bull. Gordon and Hinrich both looked substantially better as rookies. Williams always struck me as a little pampered and whiney too. I guess we'll see.


I completely agree, on all accounts.


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

jbulls said:


> Honestly, I hope he does well, but it's not like he was lighting the world on fire when he was a Bull. Gordon and Hinrich both looked substantially better as rookies. Williams always struck me as a little pampered and whiney too. I guess we'll see.


i second this. we'll be fine with Gordan and Hinrich. i'm glad we have these two and good luck to jay.

that said the one area (the old) williams had an advantage was the first step/quickness department. now that you can't touch a guard on the perimeter, it could've been interesting...but oh well


----------



## 7RINGS? (Sep 28, 2004)

Jay hurt our franchise if I'm not mistaken we could have drafted Amare.Instead we got an guy was a risk taker and ended up ruining his carrer.He may come back but he won't make much of a difference in Toranto.He will be lucky if he could be as good as the other Jason Williams!And I'm not talking about the one from the Heat.Ya you guessed it the one that went postal that played for the Nets.Jay went postal air mail style when he was flung off his motorcycle and so did his carrer.He may comeback,but all he will do is comeback.As far as being a legit player I doubt it. :upset: :banghead: :no:


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

yodurk said:


> Well, it's not just Pax and the Bulls, it's also Jay's decision where he ends up if and when he's ready. And I'm fairly certain I heard some comments last year about how Jay did not want to be anyone's backup. When he comes back, he wants to play a significant role. Like I said, Jay has chosen the right team. They need a point guard badly.
> 
> And no, I won't be crying if he blows up somewhere. We have 2 very good point guards in Hinrich and Duhon, and another very good guard in Ben Gordon. We're set at the "small guards" for a long time. We're better off using our dollars on someone else.


I was operating under the assumption that Jay might still believe that the Bulls had the right of first refusal. I guess, since he's been auditioning for teams off and on for about a year now, the Bulls have already exercised that right in his mind.

I'll cheer him on wherever he goes in any event. I just imagine that if he really is approaching 100% health, he's a better option than Pargo.


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

> I'm not mistaken we could have drafted Amare.


Blame the GM and the scouting department, this is one thing Jay does not deserve to be blamed for.


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

> I'll cheer him on wherever he goes in any event. I just imagine that if he really is approaching 100% health, he's a better option than Pargo.


Well I wonder if we're truly shopping Duhon, would we consider him in his place?


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

I'll go on the record right now in saying that I hope he never comes back if it's not in a Bulls uniform. That's just not right. I'm not the politically correct type where I just wanna be nice and go with the flow. I'd rather see another accident than have him play elsewhere.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

DaBabyBullz said:


> I'll go on the record right now in saying that I hope he never comes back if it's not in a Bulls uniform. That's just not right. I'm not the politically correct type where I just wanna be nice and go with the flow. I'd rather see another accident than have him play elsewhere.



YEAH!

Stern should award us another second round pick to compensate.

YEAH!


----------



## transplant (Jul 31, 2002)

Good luck to Jay. His bad judgment set us back, but it got us Hinrich. Yeah, we had to use two high picks to get the one guy we needed, but we got it done. I'm not much for holding grudges, particularly for guys who had to spend extended time in traction. Go get 'em Jay, and if you make more than a couple mildo, you really ought to send some cash back to Reinsdorf.


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

transplant said:


> Good luck to Jay. His bad judgment set us back, but it got us Hinrich. Yeah, we had to use two high picks to get the one guy we needed, but we got it done. I'm not much for holding grudges, particularly for guys who had to spend extended time in traction. Go get 'em Jay, and if you make more than a couple mildo, you really ought to send some cash back to Reinsdorf.


Yeah, no sense in holding grudges. In the long run Jay Williams has paid for his mistake way more than the Bulls have.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

If Jay has lost his 1st step and explosiveness, who does he resemble? Kevin Ollie?


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Paxson should seriously give Jay something like a 3 year 6-7 million dollar deal, nothing too big, but not minimum. Jay screwed up our franchise to rev his motorcycle engine, I don't think some people grasp what this accident was, it wasn't he accidently lost control and slid off road, or hit a big rock and skidded out, or hit a slick after a rain. He was at a stop light, thought his bike was in neutral, but it was really in drive, he wanted to rev his engine, and bam, his bike goes out into a pole. What a complete dousch. But apparently, he is a better player than the top point guard in the draft, so we should sign him, we kind of need a point guard. Hinrich and Gordon both have some point guard skills, but there primary games are as shooting guards. Duhon is good for a backup, not a starter imo.

If we do something like this down the stretch of the regular season at guard:

Hinrich: 30 mpg
Gordon 30 mpg:
Jay: 24 mpg
Duhon: 12 mpg

Something like that, since we usuallay play a pretty balanced regular season lineup, and tighten it during the playoffs.

We all know Duhon will miss at least 10 games due to injury, and be limited to a small role in other games, and honestly, Jay is now playing as a real point guard, and with Kirk/Gordon in there next to him for stretches we would be dangerous. The one lineup we'd never want is one with both jay and Du in it, but if Jay can be a great point guard kind of like Nash, being able to still run pretty fast (just not as agile from what I've heard) and is making smart passes, and can score, he would be a valuable asset to have, and would be like an extra lottery pick this year, along with the big we take at 2, and puts no pressure on us to take a guard at 16, and maybe take a guy like Saer (of course Splitter if available), and makes us not have to sign a guy like Terry in free agency, and focus more on Ben Wallace (assuming the Pistons lose)

Jay honestly owes us 3 years of play, so if we give him 8 million over 3 years, and 24 minutes a night, with a chance to increase those minutes. If Jay is as good as he thinks he is, getting the starting spot in Skiles play the best players system, Jay should get as many minutes as he deserves.


----------



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)

I can't believe how many of you guys are wishing bad luck upon Jay or hoping he doesn't come back. That's just wrong...if he doesn't end up with the Bulls, it's not because he chose to. Pax is the one who refuses to take a look at Jay, so blame him if Jay doesn't come back, don't blame Jay.


----------



## Greg Ostertag! (May 1, 2003)

CiMa said:


> I can't believe how many of you guys are wishing bad luck upon Jay or hoping he doesn't come back. That's just wrong...if he doesn't end up with the Bulls, it's not because he chose to.


He chose to ride a motorcycle with a helmet. So there is a pretty big reason why Bulls fans shouldn't want them back. Let them down big time.



CiMa said:


> Pax is the one who refuses to take a look at Jay, so blame him if Jay doesn't come back, don't blame Jay.


Paxson refuses to take a look at him because he (had to, because of Jay) covered him with better players in the subsequent two drafts. Not because he's Ebeneezer Scrooge.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

Greg Ostertag! said:


> He chose to ride a motorcycle with a helmet. So there is a pretty big reason why Bulls fans shouldn't want them back. Let them down big time.
> 
> Paxson refuses to take a look at him because he (had to, because of Jay) covered him with better players in the subsequent two drafts. Not because he's Ebeneezer Scrooge.



I don't see how riding without a helmet has anything to do with him letting people down. I don't remember the details on his injuries, but if it was a head injury, he wouldn't have been able to come back like he is trying to at all.


I agree with the 2nd part though. Fact still remains that if anyone is entitled to him if he makes it back, it's the Bulls, no one else, even if it's just the right to trade him.


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

> I don't see how riding without a helmet has anything to do with him letting people down. I don't remember the details on his injuries, but if it was a head injury, he wouldn't have been able to come back like he is trying to at all.


If only it were a head injury. He mangled his left leg so bad that there was doubt he'd be able to walk, let alone be able to play. The actual extent of the injury was that he managed to severe a nerve, fracture his pelvis and tear 3 out of the 4 main ligaments in his knee.

It was a foolish mistake that he has paid dearly for, but it seems it has humbled him and driven him even more to become a better person and player. Whatever happens I wish him the best of luck.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

step said:


> If only it were a head injury. He mangled his left leg so bad that there was doubt he'd be able to walk, let alone be able to play. The actual extent of the injury was that he managed to severe a nerve, fracture his pelvis and tear 3 out of the 4 main ligaments in his knee.
> 
> It was a foolish mistake that he has paid dearly for, but it seems it has humbled him and driven him even more to become a better person and player. Whatever happens I wish him the best of luck.


Thanks for the info. I thought it was something more like that, so a helmet was irrelevant. I don't wear a helmet when I ride, mainly because I see any crash as probably leaving me paralyzed or a "gimp", and I'd rather be dead than crippled in any manner. Anyone know what kind of bike he had? Was it a harley or chopper, or a rocket? Just kinda curious there, mine's a rocket and sees 140+ mph every time I ride it, so just wondering if his was a rocket so he'd be hitting high speeds, or a chopper that was slow as molasses in comparision.


----------

